# Backpack blower storage



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

How do you guys store your blowers? I bought a Husqvarna and the tube sticks straight out so hanging it up doesn't seem to be a great option. Thanks


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Mine is sitting on the floor off to the side behind one of my mowers. If I hung it up I guess I would look for something similar to what guys use on trailers.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

The Ego blower has a hook on the body for the tube and the control rotates out of the way. I hang it from its hook on one of these https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubbermaid-FastTrack-Garage-Satin-Nickel-Steel-Multipurpose-Hook/3383766


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@M311att I was just thinking this yesterday. Need to get mine off the ground and on to the wall somehow


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

Here is mine. Pretty simple fix


----------

